# Photoshop Elements vs. Lightroom 2



## Jon_Are (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm currently using Photoshop Elements 7, which is the newest version. I'm satisfied with it, but the more I read about Lightroom, the more I wonder if I should make a switch.

What I'd like is a summary of PSE vs. LR; specifically, what would LR give me that I don't have with PSE, if anything.

Also, is Lightroom a 'stand-alone' program? Meaning, does it organize, edit, and store images as PSE does? I ask this because it seems I've read some posts where the poster uses both LR _and _Photoshop. Or maybe I was imagining this.

'Regular' Photoshop, by the way, is not a consideration due to expense.

All input appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2009)

Lightroom is a 'workflow' software, Photoshop (regular or Elements) are image editing software...that is the key difference.  Sure, you could use either for both purposes, that's not their strength, and why people often use both.

Photoshop is for editing images and can do just about anything your skill and imagination will allow.  You can use it to organize etc but there are better applications for that.

Lightroom was designed to make your workflow faster and easier, especially when it comes to RAW files.  It makes it much easier to work with a large number of files in an efficient way.  Lightroom has a non-destructive workflow, meaning that any changes/edit you make in Lightroom, are not actually applied to the image file...but are saved in a separate file.  This way, the original file is not degradded in any way.  When you want to use the file for something, you 'output' it and at that time the changes are applied to your output file.  
The newest versions of Lightroom have added more of the typical editing tools that people use in Photoshop.  Many people find that they are needing to use Photoshop much less when they get used to Lightroom...but that being said, Lightroom is not a replacement for Photoshop as a pure image editor.


----------



## Mystwalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Adobe still offers a "limited time trial version" of Lightroom - I think it's good for 30 days.  Adobe also has a series of training videos for it.

I was (still am) new to photo workflow - my 30 days expired long before I could get basic handle on software.  For what I wanted to do, it was DPP (Canon) on steroids.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Mar 11, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Lightroom is a 'workflow' software, Photoshop (regular or Elements) are image editing software...that is the key difference. Sure, you could use either for both purposes, that's not their strength, and why people often use both.
> 
> Photoshop is for editing images and can do just about anything your skill and imagination will allow. You can use it to organize etc but there are better applications for that.
> 
> ...


 
When are you writing your book?

Seriously..


----------

